# Car Lock sign on dashboard



## Tom82 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have Cruze 2010 LS. Almost a month ago I replaced the battery since the old one was dead. It is working fine but the car started to behave weird. For example, a car icon with lock sign appeared on the dashboard. The radio which is used to close when the door opens, don't close now and I have to manually close it. Also some time the high beam and low beam light controller switched the function. I means when I turn on high beam, it opens low beam and when I turn on low beam it open high beam. Sometime it start to work normally. There are also some more weird thing started to happen. My idea is that the car computer restarted when I unplugged the battery and it somehow turned on the Anti theft system. The question is, how can I turned off the car with lock icon and make the car behave normal again? I went to the dealer and they had no idea what's the problem is.

Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I haven't heard of this before. You might try disconnecting the battery again, waiting, and reconnecting it cleanly so the computer gets a clean reboot.

With the US-built Cruze, we've had a problem with the battery ground cable that can cause a number of electrical problems.


----------



## Tom82 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you for you suggestion ChevyGuy! I will try that although I am not very hopeful about it.


----------



## Cody1994 (Aug 1, 2019)

Tom82 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have Cruze 2010 LS. Almost a month ago I replaced the battery since the old one was dead. It is working fine but the car started to behave weird. For example, a car icon with lock sign appeared on the dashboard. The radio which is used to close when the door opens, don't close now and I have to manually close it. Also some time the high beam and low beam light controller switched the function. I means when I turn on high beam, it opens low beam and when I turn on low beam it open high beam. Sometime it start to work normally. There are also some more weird thing started to happen. My idea is that the car computer restarted when I unplugged the battery and it somehow turned on the Anti theft system. The question is, how can I turned off the car with lock icon and make the car behave normal again? I went to the dealer and they had no idea what's the problem is.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Cody1994 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi I was wondering if you had found out what the cause was with the antilock and not starting I'm having the same issue but without the engine light on hoping to hear back thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cody1994 said:


> Hi I was wondering if you had found out what the cause was with the antilock and not starting I'm having the same issue but without the engine light on hoping to hear back thank you
> 
> 
> Welcome Aboard!
> ...


----------

